# Jiu Jitsu Tattoo



## Jitsu

Hey guys...this might sound a little ridiculous lol...but i was wondering if any of you can help me come up with an idea of a jiu jitsu tattoo...or where in my body would be best to put the tattoo...i don't know if some of you are into tattoos like me but if any of you are your help would be highly appreciated...if you've seen any designs of jiu jitsu tattoos or have your own ideas that would be great...thanks a head of time marc.


----------



## MMAfighter

well...i dunno too much about BJJ tattoos but i was thinking about getting a few sometime next year...one on my left pec, left souler and right tricep


----------



## JBrainard

I did a web search for Jiu Jitsu tattoos and came up with nada.
Maybe use (one of) your school's logo(s) and modify it so it's more generic (you might change schools in the future).


----------



## Jitsu

wuts up...ya i figured you guys wouldn't be able to come up with anything...i myself haven't seen any jiu jitsu tattoos anywhere but i did come across this site with jiu jitsu designs i thought maybe i work off of that and see what ideas i can come up with off of that...thanks for the help...marc.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

One of my ex-girlfriends and only Ju Jitsu Black Belt had the Japanese Characters for 'Ju Jitsu' tattoed on her right calf.  She was half Japanese and designed it herself.  I'll see if I can find the design she had done.


----------

